# why do bodybuilders....



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 23, 2006)

get caught in some of the gayest looking pictures?









I sent this to a friend and he asked if I got it from a gay porn site, I laughed so hard....


----------



## GFR (Jan 23, 2006)

Thats not gay, It's just good clean fun.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thats not gay, It's just good clean fun.




hahah good greasy touchy of musclies and wearing skimpies....fun....


----------



## GFR (Jan 23, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> get caught in some of the gayest looking pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Topolo and gococks look ripped in that pic.


----------



## topolo (Jan 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Topolo and gococks look ripped in that pic.



you should see us in the picture that was taken 15 minutes later


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Topolo and gococks look ripped in that pic.


 I'm actually not measuring Topolo's bicep with my fingers. I'm showing everyone how long his penis is.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 23, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> you should see us in the picture that was taken 15 minutes later


 Yeah, you were bleeding. Real bad.


----------



## topolo (Jan 23, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Yeah, you were bleeding. Real bad.



Only from your needle poking my gums.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 23, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Only from your needle poking my gums.


 
Can I join the next session?


----------



## MyK (Jan 23, 2006)

_Gay!!_


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 23, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> get caught in some of the gayest looking pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do they share needles?


----------



## Lee Delroy (Jan 24, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with it, he is just getting a measure of his muscle.


----------



## John H. (Jan 24, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> get caught in some of the gayest looking pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Bazooka,

How is this Gay?

The MEN are obviously appreciating HONESTLY! BOTH MEN! The one MAN EARNED what he has and the other MAN is HONESTLY APPRECIATING his HONEST EFFORTS. If everyone would do the same Men would be much better off - and much healthier and happier.

There is nothing wrong with one Man touching another Man. It is done with absolute respect, dignity and honor - for BOTH!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Jan 24, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> get caught in some of the gayest looking pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Bazooka,

AND, I think you may be just a little jealous - of THIS MAN EARNING what he HAS EARNED and another MAN APPRECIATING the HONEST WORK AND ACCOMPLISHMENT of another MAN.

YOU do the same - HONESTLY - and let another MAN APPRECIATE YOUR EFFORTS TOO. You BOTH will be GLAD! AND will BE MEN!

I have Guys that want to feel my muscles - MEN I know and MEN I have never known but apparently LIKE what I have DONE. And I SHARE that with them - there is nothing BETTER than touching - it SAYS EVERYTHING and trescends all words!!  REAL MEN KNOW REAL MEN!!! And they APPRECIATE each other!!!

Take Care, John H.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## MyK (Jan 24, 2006)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Bazooka,
> 
> AND, I think you may be just a little jealous - of THIS MAN EARNING what he HAS EARNED and another MAN APPRECIATING the HONEST WORK AND ACCOMPLISHMENT of another MAN.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 24, 2006)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Bazooka,
> 
> AND, I think you may be just a little jealous - of THIS MAN EARNING what he HAS EARNED and another MAN APPRECIATING the HONEST WORK AND ACCOMPLISHMENT of another MAN.
> 
> ...



John, I implore you, keep your finger OFF the caps lock!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 24, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

>


----------



## John H. (Jan 24, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> John, I implore you, keep your finger OFF the caps lock!



Hi Nick,

I use them mostly to emphasize what I am saying. Some take it as yelling - most would know if I was actually doing that to someone for some reason. I hate using them but find it necessary to get the point across.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 24, 2006)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Nick,
> 
> I use them mostly to emphasize what I am saying. Some take it as yelling - most would know if I was actually doing that to someone for some reason. I hate using them but find it necessary to get the point across.
> 
> Take Care, John H.




Why not try all these  lovely new colours ?   TAKES A BIT LONGER THOUGH!


----------



## Nate K (Jan 24, 2006)

ohhh......Thatispurrty.


----------



## John H. (Jan 24, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Why not try all these  lovely new colours ?   TAKES A BIT LONGER THOUGH!



Hi Nick,

I hate to admit it but I am not a computer wiz. And I do not have a lot of time so I use the "POTS" system (kinda like the old telephones - Plain Old Telephone System" - not "cell"- or "computer"- anything.

Maybe when I get the time I'll have someone show me how to use these "new fangled" things you speak of.... 

Take Care, John H.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm a computer wrecker, personally speaking.


----------



## John H. (Jan 24, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> I'm a computer wrecker, personally speaking.



Hi Nick,

Actually they way they "work" sometimes I feel like taking that sledge hammer I have in the barn to the one I use....

Not speaking too about all the "time" they "take off" being down!!! Hell, human beings don't get that much time off.... 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 24, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> I'm a computer wrecker, personally speaking.




I knew you were a h4x0r.


Seriously though, you work with computers, no?


Or do you just inhabit your basement all day like a hermit?


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 24, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I knew you were a h4x0r.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, you work with computers, no?
> ...



h4x0r.   sounds fun being one of those what is it?

I've worked as a an illustrator, groom,blacksmith,house sitter,loader of ducks {foie gras}into boxes-that lasted only 3hrs......,builder,archaeological free lance illustrator,kiwi fruit picker,'taille de vigne' (cutting back vines),reception at a 'cave'(winery) ,bobcat driver, on a fish-farm,cutting nettles with a scythe    and lots of other things which I can't remember.

I play with computers, and lose my temper quickly with them.

Yea I'm a hermit in a cave.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 24, 2006)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Nick,
> 
> I hate to admit it but I am not a computer wiz. And I do not have a lot of time so I use the "POTS" system (kinda like the old telephones - Plain Old Telephone System" - not "cell"- or "computer"- anything.
> 
> ...


John H. is Agent Smith, there was a hiccup in the program, his random capitalized words are CODE and are used to reprogram our minds, put him on IGNORE now or the Matrix is doomed.


----------



## John H. (Jan 24, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> h4x0r.   sounds fun being one of those what is it?
> 
> I've worked as a an illustrator, groom,blacksmith,house sitter,loader of ducks {foie gras}into boxes-that lasted only 3hrs......,builder,archaeological free lance illustrator,kiwi fruit picker,'taille de vigne' (cutting back vines),reception at a 'cave'(winery) ,bobcat driver, on a fish-farm,cutting nettles with a scythe    and lots of other things which I can't remember.
> 
> ...



Hi Nick,

Fish farm? Where? We have the state fish hatchery nearby Meadville...

How'd you like it?

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 24, 2006)

Too many Yankee crayfish at the fish farm here!


----------



## John H. (Jan 24, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> John H. is Agent Smith, there was a hiccup in the program, his random capitalized words are CODE and are used to reprogram our minds, put him on IGNORE now or the Matrix is doomed.



Hi Maniclion,

THIS is FUNNY!!!!!!!     I can "see" being an "agent" but SMITH?!

AHHHHHHHHHHH Yes, "THE CODE"!!!!!! A secret one too!!!!!!!!!!!!   

How's is going? 

Take Care, John H.


----------

